# Babies Galore lol



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

This was my second attempt at hatching an apple snail clutch (diffusa)  looks like I did something right lol

Day one









Day seven









Day ten - hatching









Hatching









The Result


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

wow thats pertty cool can you pm how you did that. I am trying to do the same thing but mine havent laid eggs


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats cool, i use to have this snails before and i actually got the chance to see and video tape laying the eggs..it was really cool


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, very cool!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty neat, thanks for sharing


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive never seen that before so yes, thank you for sharing!


----------

